# Como configurar control remoto de porton



## manitas (Oct 20, 2010)

Hola. En el control remoto de la imagen dejo de funcionar el boton verde. El rojo funciona pero no tiene uso, ¿como cambio la configuracion para que la frecuencia que tiraba el boton verde ahora la tire cuando aprete el rojo? tiene un dip switch de 10 contactos. Alimentacion 12v, el integrado es:
MC68HC705J1ACP
ZVPRRR0503
Si alguien sabe o tiene data de estos controles. Gracias . Saludos.


----------



## tiago (Oct 21, 2010)

¿No será que te está fallando el botón?   Esos pulsadores mueren al cabo de un tiempo.

Cercioraté de ello, y si es así reemplazalo por uno nuevo, o quita el rojo y ponlo donde el verde.

Saludos.


----------



## snakewather (Oct 21, 2010)

manitas dijo:


> Hola. En el control remoto de la imagen dejo de funcionar el boton verde. El rojo funciona pero no tiene uso, ¿como cambio la configuracion para que la frecuencia que tiraba el boton verde ahora la tire cuando aprete el rojo? tiene un dip switch de 10 contactos. Alimentacion 12v, el integrado es:
> MC68HC705J1ACP
> ZVPRRR0503
> Si alguien sabe o tiene data de estos controles. Gracias . Saludos.




Tienes algun instructivo o has buscado alguno en la web de la empresa que lo fabrico????


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 21, 2010)

Primero verifica si los botones hacen "Buen contacto" (Como te comentaron).
Si estos no son la causa del fallo, vas a tener que realizar el procedimiento de "Reconocimiento" de control remoto sobre el receptor.



snakewather dijo:


> Tienes algun instructivo o has buscado alguno en la web de la empresa que lo fabrico????


----------



## manitas (Oct 21, 2010)

Hola. Gracias por las respuestas voy a cambiar el boton (si logro conseguirlo) si no intercambiare rojo por verde, ya que prove con un aerosol limpiacontactos (Tunjet) y tiende a funcionar pero practicamente hay que subirsele encima al boton. No encontre data de este control pero en otro foro me dijeron que los dip switch no cambia frecuencia sino el codigo llave.

Hola Fogonazo ¿como es el procedimiento de reconocimiento? ¿tenes mas info? Saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 21, 2010)

manitas dijo:


> .....Hola Fogonazo ¿como es el procedimiento de reconocimiento? ¿tenes mas info? Saludos.


El procedimiento es particular a cada sistema, *NO* es genérico, por eso te recalqué que trates de conseguir el instructivo.

En general hay que conectar, desconectar o pulsar "Algo" en el receptor para que reconozca al nuevo código del transmisor.


----------



## snakewather (Oct 22, 2010)

Fogonazo dijo:


> El procedimiento es particular a cada sistema, *NO* es genérico, por eso te recalqué que trates de conseguir el instructivo.
> 
> En general hay que conectar, desconectar o pulsar "Algo" en el receptor para que reconozca al nuevo código del transmisor.



efectivamente eso es lo que yo decia algun instructivo por ahi ejejejeje.


----------



## manitas (Nov 11, 2010)

Ok. Gracias a todos. Cerrando el tema. Con lupa y soldador cambie de posicion los botoncitos.


----------

